# Uncoupling ?



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Magnets ? Or manual tool ? 

What's the general flavor these days ?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use those long sandwich toothpicks or bamboo skewers...cheap, reliable and plentiful. Poke between the knuckles with the point and twist clockwise.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Probably most of us use Shay's 'hand of god' (HOG) method of
uncoupling knuckle couplers. I have the super magnets under
most of my spur and yard tracks, but inevitably,I'll want to
uncouple where there is none.

My most active yard has them. But I find
that I can use the HOG as I sit facing the lead, uncouple, then. offsetting
the knuckles so they don't recouple, push the car to it's destination
in the yard.

The key to making your own HOG wand is to file or grind one end to
a tiny flat 'point' that will fit into the small space where the knuckles
are interlocked. Once in, a twist will open the knuckles.
It does take practice tho...and some couplers will be be stubborn.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

As with so many things in this hobby, there is no right answer, just what works for the individual.

Personally, I prefer the handheld variety for their ease of construction and versatility. I tried the Rix magnetic uncouplers, but found I prefer a grocery store bamboo skewer. I cut them in hal and use a 3" length of 3/8" dowel to make a handle.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I prefer magnets. They aren't always going perfectly but I like the hands off approach as opposed to the HOG.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a Rix Pix...the trouble is that I use a lot of vintage equipment with steel hand rails and ladders that make for interesting uncoupling moves when one of those magnets grabs a detail.


----------

